# Snakes and L'adders...



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Acting on a local tip off from a friend of mine last week(she's lived in the area for decades) so she has seen many Adder sightings whilst walking her dog...Since I was working in the area today, I thought I would go on my very 1st snake shoot...

It took about 30 minutes before I came across two, but I could only get pics of one(male?) the other one(female?)which was larger, and red/brown in colour moved off fast, into the undergrowth...

Note- At no time, did I touch/disturb the snake...also, the close up pics are cropped, I kept my distance.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

well done, great shots.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Awesome pics :no1: Adders are stunning


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

they are amazing animals, i don't understand how people can kill them.


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

These shots are ace Paul. That last one... well impressed. I am soooo jealous.
You did well to get such good pictures too. I am coming to yours sometime :2thumb:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

laurencea said:


> well done, great shots.


Cheers...I would have found them sooner than 30 minutes, but when I came to a fork in the firebreak/track, I chose the wrong one 1st:blush:



Crestie Chris said:


> Awesome pics :no1: Adders are stunning


Thanks, Im not a snake man, but your right, they are stunning snakes...



emma90 said:


> they are amazing animals, i don't understand how people can kill them.


You will always find an idiot out there, prepared to kill for the sake of it:bash:



BoaQueen said:


> These shots are ace Paul. That last one... well impressed. I am soooo jealous.
> You did well to get such good pictures too. I am coming to yours sometime :2thumb:


Thanks Kerry(beginners luck:whistling2...

You, coming to mine??? : victory:...I guess I could always do snake treks for friends hey.........T.T. snake tours, guaranteed to find you a snake in the wild, even if it takes from "Dusk till Dawn":no1:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Cracking shots, Paul (I hope you don't mind me calling ye Paul). That bastard St.Patrick drove all our snakes into the sea. Or so they would have you believe. We got nothing over here apart from the best scenery in the world and mentalists.


----------



## lyn22 (May 5, 2010)

Wow great pics, I didnt think they'd be so easy to find, there must be a lot of them where you were if the lady see's them all the time.

Up here (ne scot) i can honestly say i've never seen nor spoken to anyone who's seen any although when my granny was at school 1 was found, picked up & the lads put it down her back :whip:


----------



## scarlettdecourcier (Mar 27, 2010)

Great pics! :no1:


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

Testudo Man said:


> Thanks Kerry(beginners luck:whistling2...
> 
> You, coming to mine??? : victory:...I guess I could always do snake treks for friends hey.........T.T. snake tours, guaranteed to find you a snake in the wild, even if it takes from "Dusk till Dawn":no1:


I'm sure there is a joke in there somewhere, but better not spoil your thread :2thumb:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

fergie said:


> Cracking shots, Paul (I hope you don't mind me calling ye Paul). That bastard St.Patrick drove all our snakes into the sea. Or so they would have you believe. We got nothing over here apart from the best scenery in the world and mentalists.


Thanks mate, and its no problem calling me by my name(at this point you should really tell me your 1st name too:whistling2......I cant argue with your world beating scenery over there, but we have some mentalists here too:2thumb:



lyn22 said:


> Wow great pics, I didnt think they'd be so easy to find, there must be a lot of them where you were if the lady see's them all the time.
> 
> Up here (ne scot) i can honestly say i've never seen nor spoken to anyone who's seen any although when my granny was at school 1 was found, picked up & the lads put it down her back :whip:


Cheers...The area in which I went to, has been renowned for adders(over many many years)...She has seen over half a dozen of them, in one dog walk alone...I have also heard stories from other people, who have seen large numbers too, so it is a site that I may continue to observe...



scarlettdecourcier said:


> Great pics! :no1:


Many thanks...As I said above, chances are, I will return for more "shoots"...I live approx 5 miles from the area, and ironically, I lived in this area when I was a teen


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

BoaQueen said:


> I'm sure there is a joke in there somewhere, but better not spoil your thread :2thumb:


Of course there is a joke in there(that _was_ one of my objectives:whistling2...

Along with a "nod" at a famous film, which featured a snake in a well known scene: victory:

I will have to check my other pics(I took several more) to see if I can find another shot, that isnt too much of the same pose.


----------

